# Mental Telepathy



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am a believer in mental telepathy. My reason being its the only way to explain certain things

I can always tell when somebody is staring at me or talking about me even when they are far away.

I can always tell when there will be a hot girl in a car that I pass, and then seem to have this sorta thing to as they are always looking back.

I can usually tell when a female is thinking of me in a "naughty" way when I talk to her by looking into her eyes

what do ya'all think? Do you have similar experiences? share them


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i believe in telepathy but not in the way normal people think of it. i don't believe in hearing peoples thoughts or being able to talk to people with my mind. however, i do believe in sensing intentions and placing false ideas in others' heads. As part of my ninjutsu training we will have our back to another partner and they will strike at us, we must sense their intention and move right as they attack (too early or too late and you failed). In order to get your black belt in bujinkan budo taijutsu you must sucessfully dodge a boken that your sensei (close eyed, so he doesn't stop from hitting you) swings down at your head. I move 5 out of 7 times on average, so i would say yes. To a certain extent telepathy works and i have the experience to say trust your gut instincts always.

Joe


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah thats what I mean Joe


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i guess no one else believes us nate. usually people are post whores in the lounge.

Joe


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe in mental telepathy, I also believe in arrogance, lol not pointing any fingers


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

The first point is plausable, at least in fairly close proximity. Distances make it highly doubtful and likely left to chance. The second two are IMO absurd, though "sensing" someone's thoughts probably has more to do with facial expressions we unconsiously pick up on. Genin, I'm not sure about planting thoughts in peoples' heads by telepathy or something similar, though it is possible to create false memories. But I have actually seen in practice sensing an unseen attack, it's pretty neat. Not sure exactly what's going on there, maybe a hightened awareness of your immediate surroundings more than a mental connection with the person in question?

It's thought in some circles that people who are able to utilize different parts of their brains can pick up on things like the supernatural or what have you. There's another thinking about cats and that they can see spirits, or ghosts or whatever people call them. Like when they suddenly stare intently at apparently nothing.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I can sense what others think quite often, then they say it, kinda scary though, and I can sense when things are going to happen like, when a person is going to call at the exact moment.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

What an interesting topic. Lots of hints of delusional, self-centered, egotistical and lastly, paranoia in evidence.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

HAHAHA Why does Frank always get to have the last word


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> HAHAHA Why does Frank always get to have the last word


 Wait till morning (PST).


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

i sorta believe in it i guess, its a mixed topid type thing for me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I believe in it to a certain extent, cause Ive experienced some of the things mentioned above. However, I just usually have deja vu.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I am a believer in mental telepathy. My reason being its the only way to explain certain things
> 
> I can always tell when somebody is staring at me or talking about me even when they are far away.
> 
> ...


 it's called a "male's intuition"







....or paranoia







.....but i hear yea nate........it's not mental telephaty though







....its just our intuition or paranoia kicking in when we sense someone coming close, or that we see a hot girl in the next car or that a girl has a naughty thought about you......but not telepathy........

....i always thought telepathy was the ability to manipulate objects with your mind and move it


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nope i dont belive in it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I thnk if those strange coincedances didn't happen it would be even stranger, and you would be asking the question, How come, it never happens? - now that would be strange


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> I thnk if those strange coincedances didn't happen it would be even stranger, and you would be asking the question, How come, it never happens? - now that would be strange


 good point


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> What an interesting topic. Lots of hints of delusional, self-centered, egotistical and lastly, paranoia in evidence.


 words of a jealous man far out of his prime


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... the topics that we come up with...








... Now I bet the next question will be if we can mind control our piranhas


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Now I bet the next question will be if we can mind control our piranhas


 I believe we have one member that does that already.



> words of a jealous man far out of his prime


 Cheap shot, but atypical. I happen to be a happily married man with the same woman for over 20 years. I believe you are only 21? At your age, your just barely discovering what sex is much less what a true relationship means.


> I can usually tell when a female is thinking of me in a "naughty" way when I talk to her by looking into her eyes


 One last comment, another answer for this could likely be _disgust._


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey hastatus when you make quotes from other people do you purposly leave the name from whom you are qouting absent?
...Just sometimes in order to see who you are quoting we will have to scroll through the whole thread, But I bet your just trying to give us some exercise though


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Hey hastatus when you make quotes from other people do you purposly leave the name from whom you are qouting absent?


 The importance is what is being said, not necessarily by whom.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Hey hastatus when you make quotes from other people do you purposly leave the name from whom you are qouting absent?
> 
> 
> The importance is what is being said, not necessarily by whom.


 Yeah thats fine everyone has their own unique method I understand your view, Just figured i would bring it to your attentin just in case you may not have been aware of this, Anyways continue on...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Just figured i would bring it to your attentin just in case you may not have been aware of this


 Thank you for the thought, but yes, I'm very aware of all that written here, because I do read the entire post and think about it before responding.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

he was saying that you dont use the names in your quote what does that have to do with reading anything?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> he was saying that you dont use the names in your quote what does that have to do with reading anything?


Tibi stultus.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

> What an interesting topic. Lots of hints of delusional, self-centered, egotistical and lastly, paranoia in evidence.


Hah, my thoughts exactly... (no offense, Sir Nathan)



> he was saying that you dont use the names in your quote what does that have to do with reading anything?


If you read the whole thread you would know who just said it, instead of having to be reminded.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > he was saying that you dont use the names in your quote what does that have to do with reading anything?
> 
> 
> Tibi stultus.


 and this means?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> and this means?


 Look it up in a dictionary. Would you like me to spell _tibi stultus_ for you?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

in what language, it didnt come up in merriam websters


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> in what language, it didnt come up in merriam websters


Qualem blennum


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

just say what it means


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Nah, you'd probably not bother reading all of it anyways.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Nah, you'd probably not bother reading all of it anyways.


 and you will get a life when? I never knew you had such a crush on me


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I guess I better take her ring back then. What's your finger size?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Stultus est sicut stultus facit


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> in what language, it didnt come up in merriam websters


 Try Russian.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

traduzca en el inglés, no más juegos


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Ýòî ñòàíîâèòñÿ ñòàðûì


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Nevermind.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Nevermind.


 Neo, looks like I won this bet too. When can I expect your check?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It's in the mail... :







:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> It's in the mail...


 5 out 5 aint bad


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Hmm, maybe there is something to this mental telepathy thing after all.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Hmm, maybe there is something to this mental telepathy thing after all.


 Sit vis nobiscum (May the force be with you)!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

what language is it? Latin?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> what language is it? Latin?


 i think it is latin....only thing i know in latin is my signature at the bottom







....although i did take latin for a year, didn't understand a thing


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> although i did take latin for a year, didn't understand a thing


 Its all in how you use the words.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i took latin as well and about the only thing i remember from it is how to pronounce latin words without sounding like a dumbass.

Joe

but then again not remembering latin kind of makes me a dumbass


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> but then again not remembering latin kind of makes me a dumbass


 Not really, its a pretty much a dead language unless you are a priest or a scientist who use it or posting on this thread.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

doctors need it as well


----------

